
A Minor case: OED contributions from a prison cell (2013) - Tomte
http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2013/02/william-minor/
======
ulysses
The Professor and the Madman is about him:

[https://www.amazon.com/Professor-Madman-Simon-
Winchester/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Professor-Madman-Simon-
Winchester/dp/0060175966)

It also has some nice history on the OED.

